# Automatic refresh not working on Evince and Atril



## gb_away (Dec 29, 2019)

Just installed both Evince and Atril in order to edit/compile tex files and use either of them as a pdf preview of my vim edits.
Manually refreshing works on both of them, but I was looking for a way to make them refresh the document soon as it gets modified.

I've read that under Linux there's an inotify issue that results into Evince not refreshing. Since inotify is not a FreeBSD feature, I was wondering if there's something else that I could tweak for auto refresh to work properly.


----------

